# Bon pour pouvoir



## macforever

Il proprietario di un appartamento (che vive in Italia) deve delegare una agenzia immobiliare ad agire in sua vece per affittare il suo immobile in Francia. Il documento in questione termina con una scritta, a sinistra, che dice:_ Bon pour pouvoir _ed una a destra che invece dice_ Pouvoir accepte. 
_Ho interpretato la prima frase come "delega su mandato" e ritengo che qui il proprietario debba apporre la propria firma di consenso.
Siete d'accordo?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mac,
Premetto che non mi intendo per niente di queste materie, solo che, cercando un minimo, sono capitato su questo. Poi, quel "Pouvoir accepte" dovrebbe piuttosto essere "Pouvoir accept*é*", mi pare.


----------



## macforever

Grazie Matoupaschat, gentile come sempre


----------



## Lovetall

In Italia, in fondo ai contratti che le agenzie immobiliari sottopongono alla firma del cliente non ho mai riscontrato locuzioni paricolari, in genere dove si firma c'è da una parte "il cliente" dall'altra "l'agente". Tuttavia volendo tradurre le due espressioni francesi, credo che pouvoir vada tradotto con mandato, per cui si dovrebbe dire "accetto le condizioni del mandato" e "mandato accettato" (mais en français c'est plus chic...).


----------



## macforever

Grazie Lovetall.
Buona giornata


----------



## Anja.Ann

macforever said:


> Il proprietario di un appartamento (che vive in Italia) deve delegare una agenzia immobiliare ad agire in sua vece per affittare il suo immobile in Francia. Il documento in questione termina con una scritta, a sinistra, che dice:_ Bon pour pouvoir _ed una a destra che invece dice_ Pouvoir accepte.
> _Ho interpretato la prima frase come "delega su mandato" e ritengo che qui il proprietario debba apporre la propria firma di consenso.
> Siete d'accordo?



Ciao Macforever  e ciao Matou  

Tardi ormai, ma credo che tu abbia ragione, Macforever,  "Pouvoir" può significate "Potere" nel caso del rilascio di una procura: quando la facoltà di firmare un documento ufficiale viene delegata a qualcuno.
"Bon pour pouvoir" seguito dalla firma di chi conferisce il potere, lo tradurrei con "Valido per la Delega (del potere)" o semplicemente "Valido per la procura"
"Pouvoir accepté" seguito dalla firma del delegato, lo tradurrei con "Accettazione della Delega/Procura"

Matou, ha senso per te?  
Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anja,
Mi sembra di avere senso.  Ma , come detto prima, mi ritengo incompetente in queste materie, figurati se nel senso francese-italiano!
Un caro saluto.


----------



## macforever

Grazie per il tuo intervento, Anja.Ann. Condividiamo lo stesso punto di vista su quella frase. Se non arrivano pareri destabilzzanti, andrò in quella direzione.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di niente, Mac!   grazie a te e grazie anche a Matou!


----------

